# Watchfinder.co.uk



## bri1066 (Dec 23, 2007)

For those out there who are considering trying to save a few % with 'Watchfinder' I'd like to offer some advice, gained from personal experience.

About 6 months ago I ordered a new Omega Seamaster from them and then waited with some trepidation. Eventually within the stated max time it arrived. The watch had come fom California (although they verbally told me it would be sourced from the uk, I did not see this as a problem). The watch was scratched and had missing certification. I contacted watchfinder straight away and they offered to order a replacement and I agreed to wait. Many emails later after being told another week or so I called them and was horrified to discover nothing had been done and no watch was on order.

I did at this point receive an apology and was offered a full refund. I have since taken the refund but am still awaiting the promised refund of the postage cost.








In short my experience of 'watchfinder' is most certainly negative best described as sharp practice. I have little confidence in them and do not feel they can be trusted.

I was chasing a discount of about Â£400 off list for a 'brand new' watch that arrived scratched and had missing paperwork. Obviously the choice is yours but I wish I could have had the benefit of someone elses experience before wasting 6 months and being out of pocket (P&P).








I now have a lovely new omega seamaster sourced from a local jewellers who without too much persuation gave a goodwill discount of 10%.

You pay your money and take a chance, so don't overlook the approved dealers. They can be trusted and you may be presently surprised how accommodating some can be.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

bri1066 said:


> For those out there who are considering trying to save a few % with 'Watchfinder' I'd like to offer some advice, gained from personal experience.
> 
> About 6 months ago I ordered a new Omega Seamaster from them and then waited with some trepidation. Eventually within the stated max time it arrived. The watch had come fom California (although they verbally told me it would be sourced from the uk, I did not see this as a problem). The watch was scratched and had missing certification. I contacted watchfinder straight away and they offered to order a replacement and I agreed to wait. Many emails later after being told another week or so I called them and was horrified to discover nothing had been done and no watch was on order.
> 
> ...


Thankyou for the warning.

Only the other day we had what appeared to be somebody using this forum to blatantly advertise their watch company (real Swiss, don't you know!) at the expense of our host. You've done the exact opposite for the benefit of other watch enthusiasts. Thanks again and welcome to the forum.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

There have been a couple of topics about Watchfinder, I have to say I dont think they have come out of it in a good light...

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=23132


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

I had a problem with them about 4 years ago.

NEVER AGAIN!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

They seem to get mixed reviews depending on where you search.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

I found this firm on a google when I was selling a Seamaster - They buy watches (allegedly) so I went through the process of filling in their extensive

online enquiry form & included several jpegs of my beloved Seamaster - Got the usual "we'll be in touch" but never heard from them online - I phoned

and asked if they'd had my request & they couldn't find it - They weren't prepared to give me a quote over the phone & asked me to fill in the online

enquiry form again! I politely declined - A few weeks later they started sending me spam asking if I wanted to buy various bits of tat - I emailed them

& got an apology & was removed from their subscriber list ... Not a firm I'll be using - Now that I've found this forum &







where customer service

is a priority, I'll be doing my business here ... Paul


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

So let me get this straight. It's forbidden to post links to other watch-selling sites, anywhere in the world, because that "promotes the competition." Right?

But slating someone else's business is acceptable?


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Merry Christmas Colin


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

As a contrast to the previous comments i have dealt with Watchfinder twice once for a Rolex and on the second occaision for a Breitling and both were hassle free.I have no doubt though that once you vere off the AD path there are many potential pitfalls.

As the saying goes you pays your money etc etc

Martin


----------

